# Hurtigruten future



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Take a look at this press report :

http://www.barentsobserver.com/index.php?id=4505719&xxforceredir=1&noredir=1

This doesn't look too good for the Hurtigtuten operation, but perhaps in view of the prices charged, not just the fares but also the excursions, it's not surprising.


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Terrible news. I paid £1,270 last year for the 11 day round trip on half board, one night B & B at a decent hotel in Bergen & flights from/to LHR. I thought that was very reasonable. Drinks on board were at Norwegian prices but there were no restrictions on bringing beer from a supermarket or a duty free bottle from the flight for consumption in your own cabin. I didn't do any of the tours & was very happy to explore the ports in the time available. While doing this at Alesund I was surprised to see the walking tour group being marched around & having everything told to them in 4 languages - I think that cost about £20 which would have been excessive.

I have noticed an aggressive marketing approach from them this year & wish them all possible success. It has to be the world's most beautiful cruise.
Tony


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

Well Tony, I would concurr with yours.
I was watching Joanna Lumley on TV a few nights back (Norway) and decided to take another trip next year. 
Bill


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Bill, I watched that too. Absolutely fantastic & so graciously presented. The scenery was fabulous & made me wish I was back there. 
Tony


----------



## jonsea (Sep 16, 2005)

That's very sad . . . I really wanted to take Mrs. C. on the Midnight Sun Cruise . . .

Jon (Cloud)


----------



## gaelsail (Aug 24, 2008)

jonsea said:


> That's very sad . . .


I hope that they will be rescued in some form or other... they are a lifeline to these remote Norwegian communities.

I note that MS Fram is due to start her transit south to the Antarctic this month although there is no mention of her transit back... presumably because the company don't want to plan anything until they know what is happening?

According to the arrival/departure lists; MS Nordnorge is due in Kirkwall in a few days time and then returns to Bergen and leaves for Las Palmas although I can find no listings for cruises that match these sailings.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

They are still running an advertising campaign with posters on the London Underground trains - I saw one today.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

I did a round trip on NORDLYS at the end of August, thoroughly enjoyed it, but thought the prices of some of the 'excursions' were rather excessive, I mean £30 for a 2 hr bus trip around Trondheim, only being let out at a view point and the Nidaros Cathedral is definitely a tad on the high side.

As for the fares, we were booked on a family trip by my father about 10 months in advance, but there was a large group on a Daily Telegraph promo of "2 for the price of 1" !

There is a perception of high high costs, which is something that maybe needs to be addressed.

Having said that, I just hope there can be a way found to keep them going, maybe by removing some of the calls, and extending the duration of others.

I don't know what the answer is.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

The Norwegian newspaper Aftenposten reports today that people in the tourist business warns against cutting in the Hurtigruten itinerary. The Minister of Communications said this may be a necessity after a meeting with the company. Hurtigruten is subsidised with 260 millon NOK yearly, but now have a debt of 4 thousand million NOK and therefore needs a lot more in subsidies to keep up the daily traffic. Getting it may be problematic as the debts have not been incurred through lack of tourists in the traditional traffic on the Norwegian coast, but in higher bunkering costs, in financing costs, and by losses on unspecified activities outside the core activity. 
With a world financial crisis going on, luxury activity like Hurtigruten cruises may perhaps not be the most important thing to subsidise? Regards, Stein.


----------



## Dave Wilson (Feb 6, 2008)

Do they need such large craft in Winter seasons?
I would like to see it maintained but on a smaller shipsize basis


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Dave Wilson said:


> Do they need such large craft in Winter seasons?
> I would like to see it maintained but on a smaller shipsize basis


What then do you do with the bigger ships in the off season, and the smaller ships during the high season ?

Where are the daily calls most needed and appreciated ? Perhaps run the daily departures commencing further north, Trondheim, Bodo, Narvik or even Tromso, feeding these with a 3 or 4 times a week service from Bergen ?

Maybe the tourist business should really be seen as the 'icing on the cake' for a socially necessary service.

It's the same the world over, too many calls upon a limited disposable income necessitating some hard decisions.


----------



## Dave Wilson (Feb 6, 2008)

I would suggest that smaller ships maintain the existing service and the 'iceing on the cake' (larger ships) be reduced to say once a week


----------

